# ENWorld group on WotC community site



## darjr (Nov 20, 2009)

Should there be one? Is there and I just have not found it yet?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 20, 2009)

You're already posting in the EN World community group.  We have 85,000 members already!  Great, innit?


----------



## darjr (Nov 20, 2009)

It is!

However, I figured it would be another great way to let folks know about ENWorld. Paizo has a group, for much the same reason, I think. As do others like Open Design.

Eh. If it's a non starter I'm OK with that.


----------



## darjr (Nov 20, 2009)

Actually, I just realized that the Pathfinder group over there might not be Official from Paizo.


----------



## CapnZapp (Nov 24, 2009)

Why don't you start one and see if people jump in? (It would have nothing to do with ENWorld, but don't let that stop you)


----------



## MichaelSomething (Nov 26, 2009)

Well I'm all for an Enworld Group at the WOTC site.  We can poach the best people from there


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe a WotC group here on EN World is called for.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 26, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Maybe a WotC group here on EN World is called for.



Might be worth a try - announce it on the D&D Forum that you now also have a group here for WotC users, and maybe a few people will get attracted to EN World.


----------



## pawsplay (Nov 26, 2009)

This thread makes me want to write a Hero conversion of GURPS.


----------



## darjr (Nov 27, 2009)

I need to change the tag to humor now?


----------



## diaglo (Nov 27, 2009)

Morrus said:


> Maybe a WotC group here on EN World is called for.




done.


----------

